# fursona name problems!



## VarghulfNox (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey everyone! So, I've had my fursona for a while now, but I've never given him a name. The stand-in name defaulted to Nox, because of the usernames I generally use, but that wasn't supposed to be connected to the character. 

However, despite being really good with names, I just can't think of anything that will work for it!

Would anyone be willing to offer a few suggestions for possible names? Either to use, or get inspiration from?

I'm looking for something relating to clouds, dusk, or vigilance. (watchfulness and such)


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

aww im currently having same dilemma, not just gunna make something up though as he's kinda important to me  gunna be car related as im a car nut, depends if he reflects you or not


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 30, 2015)

Aw, man! That's exactly my situation! Well, for me, the biggest things are that he's nocturnal, loves water (mist, clouds, etc. since he's flying), and since my IRL name means 'watchful or vigilant', I was hoping to keep that as a possibility or part of it, too. I do security, IRL until I finish school, so the vigilance thing is doubly fitting.

That's why I keep thinking something involving clouds or mist, just... you know... not necessarily so blunt. I was looking at translations in languages relevant to me IRL as well, but to no avail. D:


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

storm? hurricane? or weather related stuff


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmmm... there's something called Noctilucent clouds. That's kind of got a ring to it. Wonder if I could find a way to use that somehow. I like the storm or weather idea you have there.


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

just found this and thought it was cool xD 

*Arcus-* A low, horizontal cloud formation associated with the leading edge of thunderstorm outflow (i.e., the gust front). Roll clouds and shelf clouds both are types of arcus clouds.


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

ain't nothing wrong with that, iv made a list and will make my mind up in a few days


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah! I always figured that as long as you like it, that's what matters. 

I really like Arcus! Holy moly that has a great sound to it! That may well be a winner!


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah i liked it


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

How about Arcus Batus?


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm... I could incorporate that first one I found by naming him Arcus Noctilus?


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2015)

Greek mythology is my go-to for meaningful names. There are a lot of over-used ones, but search out minor deities, events, and figures and you'll find ones that you haven't already heard in every sci-fi movie ever. 

Other than that I usually go for relatively benign anglo-saxon names, mostly based on sound and syllable patterns. There's things about numbers of syllables in names and which ones the emphasis goes on, which effect the perception of the person. Don't know it all by heart, though.


----------



## chesse20 (Mar 30, 2015)

a lot of ppl use science terms as names for their fursonas.

fursona names are hard and I'm starting to feel my fursona needs a name change


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 30, 2015)

I am personally fond of Arcus. I like it's meteorological definition, but it's original latin comes from an old English association with bows and arrows. In that way, I feel that the name Arcus is good for me. I like the sound of it, and it's origin and application in weather are good.

The last name can be fudged if need be. Noctilus is a little iffy to me, so I'm going to hang onto it as a placeholder. But I'm really feeling Arcus! (nice find again, Wolfy)


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 31, 2015)

guess thats because we're all such nerds xD, by the way your avatar is so cute :3 





chesse20 said:


> a lot of ppl use science terms as names for their fursonas.
> 
> fursona names are hard and I'm starting to feel my fursona needs a name change


----------



## Amiir (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I have a buttload of original names I came up for my personal world/universe thingie. They're plenty, here's what I got to offer. Ignore all the extra stuff that's between parenthesis. Also know that some are very, very silly and were meant to be cut out. Be aware. 

People:
A: Aliij, Aina (IT), Asan, Amiil, Adec, Alai (IT), Amali (IT), Amila (IT), Asmo (IT), Arita (IT), Arito (IT), Auzigo (IT, Sur), Airino (IT), Alcino (IT), Arrale (IT), Ailo (IT), Aronni (IT), Amarsi (IT), Aardal (NL), Arleco (IT), Archello (IT)
B: Belhi, Baris, Bajiir, Birjir
C: Ckas, Chisio (IT, Sur), Cirro, Capuoi, Coroi (IT)
D: Dolf (NL), Danahr (NL), Daras (NL), Doranni (IT), Donis (NL), Dafei (IT), Dreej (NL), DÃ ve (IT), Darai (NL)
E: Eulah, Eleti (IT), Elai (IT), Edissa (IT), Elisso (IT), Erione (IT), Erele (IT), Erlin (NL)
F: Flaas (NL), Falis, Fahuln, Ferek (NL)
G: Goira (IT), Galeem (NL), Gamir, Gorhan, Galma (IT), Gauri (IT), GiovilÃ  (IT), Ganid, GÃ leo (IT), Gorhin (NL), Gereloo (NL), Gesio 
H: Hursee
I: Iveth (NL), Ierena (IT), Irito (IT), Isel (NL)
J:
K: Kahazh, Kheht, Kamik, Katka, Kjalta, Kelvoth
L: Len (NL), Laia (IT), Lia (IT), Luiah, LÃ iro (IT), LÃ¨rone (IT), Lerno (IT), Leif (NL)
M: Mariiv, Mouh, Mehl, Molna (IT), MÃ¨rane (IT), Marroi (IT), Mirse (IT), Marusa (IT), Maart (NL)
N: Nuii, Nasso (IT), Nari (IT), Neiza (IT), Nireo (IT), Nien (NL), Naart (NL), Narreo (IT), Nora (IT), Naltea (IT), Novgor (NL), Narhein (NL)
O: Omala (IT), Omive (IT), Orsana (IT), Onirami (IT), Oito (IT), Onrui, Orert (NL)
P: Peshar, Porsenna (IT), Pessei (IT, Sur), 
Q: Querun
R: Ragih, Rovein (NL), Rhanil, Rhaz, Riugi (IT), RÃ ino (IT), Ros (NL), Roshna, Raziis, Rilo (IT), Roa (IT), Raere (IT), Reine (IT), Ranco (IT), Rani (IT), Rilkan (NL), Rorgaal (NL), Reveneis (NL), Raz
S: Shagra, Saegh, Shiraz, Senaz, Sarni (IT), Sarele (IT), Sao (IT), Saci (IT), Selimo (IT), Sorel (NL), Sadraneo (IT), Sciro (IT), Selie (NL), Sherlan
T: Tuvi (IT), Tarnii, Torv, Takmeh, Tinmah, Tami (IT), Tahiir, Tebas, Tarca (IT), Tori (IT), Tifeo (IT), Teriano (IT)
U: 
V: Volhen, Vati (IT), Vars (NL), Verne (IT), Vakel (NL), Volak (NL)
W:
X: Xalara
Y: Yaan (NL)
Z: Zaniol, Zhir


Cities, states, continents:
A: Ankberia, Alnaz, Abdruy, Ael, Afanzul, Aishor, Alionea (IT), Akdiil, Aziria (IT), Aardam (NL), Ampigali (IT)
B: Belisar, Bjalta, Balbo (IT)
C: Ckirt, Cherlaskaya, Chegnia (IT), Chezny, Cjnrim
D: Defuj, Dohoiv, Doshra, Draoni (IT), Darracea (IT), Derashni, Dervachi (IT), Damarai (IT), Daal (NL)
E: Esirad, Encai (IT)
F: Fudoai (IT)
G: Gorisca (IT), Gohazyu, Gravaan (NL), Gwon-Leh, Garin, Gasta (IT), Garese (IT), Glaren (NL), Gratrn, Gleprna, Gnisi (IT), Galimea (IT)
H: Hdsnki
I: Iasiziu, Iarlstad
J: Jezniga, Jeertecht (NL), Japstam (NL)
K: Kelaar, Clovo (IT), Kriina, Kovuz, Kienkrijk (NL), Karsdam (NL)
L: Lehinoj, Ladnso, Lumia (IT), Lieren (NL), Leefburg (NL), Werentacht (NL), Kleinrots (NL)
M: Mgaar, Matvaal, Marrano (IT), Mantoga (IT), Merate (IT), Marreo (IT)
N: Niirhon, Nemvi (IT), Neelia (IT), Nemna (IT)
O: Oidza, Olooz, Oschede (NL)
P: Pyorii, Pakuj, Patriu, Pnji, Ponteforte (IT)
Q: Qsaar-Ze
R: Rhen, Ronshta, Rascate (IT), Rozeberg (NL)
S: Savadar (NL), Sjiignar, Sciosli (IT), Stama (IT), Sarntach, Shingol, Sighezia, Stogar (NL), Shnaalia, Svorj, Stellate (IT), Saspio (IT), Seraan (NL), Strsngar (NL), Verno (IT), Salmino (IT)
T: Temno (IT), Taugar (NL), Tzalem, Tarezia (IT), Tsuvai, Tovara (IT), Tokah, Taala, Tagor (NL), Tigilia (IT)
U:
V: Vordraj, Vodorov, Vsor, Valkal, Valzhe, Vekji, Vosjund (NL), Vaol, Vraitii, Varnea (IT)
W: Wrandai
X: Xargus
Y: Ymoyl, Yaanen (NL)
Z: Zaeol


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 31, 2015)

I named my own fursona Maelstrom (or just Mael) because I like the word, and her "character" was born at the time of the spring tides, when strong currents and rip tides caused whirlpools along the coastline near her birthplace.

Some of my minor RP characters, I get their names through baby naming sites that allow you to look up unusual names by origin/nationality or definition/meaning.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 3, 2015)

VarghulfNox said:


> I am personally fond of Arcus. I like it's meteorological definition, but it's original latin comes from an old English association with bows and arrows. In that way, I feel that the name Arcus is good for me. I like the sound of it, and it's origin and application in weather are good.
> 
> The last name can be fudged if need be. Noctilus is a little iffy to me, so I'm going to hang onto it as a placeholder. But I'm really feeling Arcus! (nice find again, Wolfy)



Just throwing it out there but that about Tempest for the last name? Tempest: a violent windstorm, especially one with rain, hail, or snow.


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 3, 2015)

KittenWarrior: That's a good start, actually! Well... at least I think so, considering my own naming troubles! I like your idea for the 'sch'. What I like is that it would be easy to incorporate, when you consider that sound's use in the German language. I sat here for a bit trying to think of a way to combine it with games, but I'm having a hard time. Anything in particular (in gaming) you favor more than anything else? Like, a particular genre or something? Might help widen your options a little.

Rawsome: That's definitely not bad. I have always been kind of fond of names that come off as very tribal, clan like, etc... That's why I tend to like names that involve fairly direct analogs to things. Either via translation or directly. I'll definitely keep that as a possibility. Arcus Tempest. I honestly kind of like it better than Noctilus.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Use a human name? c:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Try combination words...Mine was an adaptation of my username, Wolf and Night. Varg is old Norse for wolf and so is Natt for Night. My fursonas old name was Vanatt but I revised it to something more realistic, he is now Vance or Vanna, nickname is still Van. While those names are pretty normal I happen to know the origin and why I named it as such. 

So yeah, try combining words, synonyms to vigilant like watchful or observant perhaps, delve into other languages and piece syllables together to make a new word.


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 3, 2015)

@Kitten: Well, I translated steam into German, which is dampf. Or secondarily dunst. Not too sure how to make that work. lol Schdampf? 
Damsch? Dunsch? Dunscht? 

You might consider just finding a real name, and perhaps using that one as a last name. That way it wouldn't be as much of a hassle for you. At least, if you can find a first name that you like. Maybe just look up German names, and see if any of them suit your character? 

Like "Hagen Dunsch". That way you get a name that's real, while still uncommon (excluding in German speaking parts of the world), and you can also keep that mixed name that helps bear a reference to what you mentioned. Both would also incorporate German into it, too.

I don't know, just a thought. What do you think?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd say go with what you imagine other characters calling them, not yourself as it's THEIR name. 
Kind of an odd way to go about it i know. 

I usually go with what first comes to mind as it's obviously my instinct to how they would be named.


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 3, 2015)

Kitten: No problem! Glad I was actually able to help!

Charrio: That is a good point, too. In my case, my own real life name was being used as a placeholder. >< I think I'm quite happy with my pick. But the last name I'm going to keep open, since that's the only part I'm not really certain on, now.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 5, 2015)

VarghulfNox said:


> Rawsome: That's definitely not bad. I have always been kind of fond of names that come off as very tribal, clan like, etc... That's why I tend to like names that involve fairly direct analogs to things. Either via translation or directly. I'll definitely keep that as a possibility. Arcus Tempest. I honestly kind of like it better than Noctilus.



Hey Var, if you are in chicago starting next season (if i have my way) dont be surprised to see a sailboat with the name ArcusTempest. I may be stealing it for my own boat


----------



## Mintys (Apr 5, 2015)

I usually pick names close to my nicknames, or words that I find adorable. I love real words for names, so I picked Mint.. Maybe look at words that you relate with? Or someone in history/mythology that you like/look up too?


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Apr 5, 2015)

today i finally picked my sona's name, no real meaning behind it but i think it suits him  he's called Zazle


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 5, 2015)

Rawsome: Oh boy. lol

Mintys: Yeah, I getcha! Since we make our fursonas, it makes sense to have a name that first and foremost sounds right. 

Wolfy: Nice! I like it! That does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## TheGreatWhiteWolf (Apr 11, 2015)

I was having the same dilemma when I decided to check foreign languages for traits my fursona had. My fur has a very solitary nature to him due to where he/I live so I put solitary into a translator and that's how I chose my name of Akela as it is not a common name, represents me and for some strange reason having a k in my name was always appealing to me.


----------

